

Spanx inventor squeezes on to billionaires' list - amirmc
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/mar/07/spanx-inventor-sara-blakely-forbes-list

======
amirmc
Why this story stuck out for me:

\- Solving her own problem

\- Hustle to get out and talk to manufacturers

\- Stuck with it for 12 years and obviously learned how to be a (great) CEO

\- Still owns 100% of her company

Software may be eating the world but we still need pants.

(edit: I mean pants in the UK sense - e.g. underwear)

